# Is the last quarter bad time of the year to find jobs?



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am wondering if it getting worse closer to end of the year to find jobs in Australia as there will be long holidays like X'mas and people will not bother to look at your resume.

Thanks in advance for your sharing.

N


----------



## franumber (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope not, I'm coming in a month!!


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

mark.bug,

Thanks for sharing. This is so detailed and really helpful.


----------



## dicklittle (Sep 24, 2012)

I have no experience myself but my mum who lived I'm Australia for twenty years says it is hard to find work Dec Jan


----------



## bradleystacks (Oct 4, 2012)

If it will be hard to find a job at the last quarter that will be a big problem for me. Is there anyone there who can suggest any local jobs in Melbourne area?


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I think it depends on the business / area you are searching in. For example hospitality would be screaming for people while other companies that do not depend on the holidays would be winding down.

Hope this helps.


John Matthews


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks all for sharing. I asked a consultant and she said 2nd quarter would be a good time to arrive for jobs.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, end of the year is harder. If nothing else because teens and college students get summer jobs and they are a safer and cheaper bet. If you are an unskilled migrant (I'm a Dutch historian here for my partner, I'm practically unskilled to the Aus job market) that is the competition you will be facing. 

After summer is when most fresh out of college graduates start working, which is even more competition. I'd recommend second quarter, too.


----------



## bradleystacks (Oct 4, 2012)

Well if that is the case, I may just find an online job. What do you think? I pretty sure there'll be enough online jobs available.


----------



## sumantaghosh (Apr 17, 2012)

bradleystacks said:


> Well if that is the case, I may just find an online job. What do you think? I pretty sure there'll be enough online jobs available.


Hi BradleyStacks,
Can you give us some more insight on that. I am sure it will be helpful for a lot of us trying to step in Aus in Nov / Dec.
Thanks


----------



## monoblank (Feb 13, 2012)

NhatPham said:


> Thanks all for sharing. I asked a consultant and she said 2nd quarter would be a good time to arrive for jobs.


Hi NhatPham,

2nd quarter means from Apr to Jun? i m also planning to go there ard July next year.

thanks,
Mono


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah it is Apr to Jun. Actually it starts to pick up from Feb.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

NhatPham,
How's the current job vacancies there? 
I've not being unemployed before so it's something worries me a lot when reaching the without any job offers besides the casual jobs.


----------



## Ken2809 (Oct 17, 2011)

The answer depends on the area that u are coming to apply, dear.


----------

